# Baratza Vario Packaging ???



## Cameron Logan (Mar 16, 2021)

I purchased 2 Varios on eBay and returned them both because of different issues.

I suspect they were refurbished because they came in brown boxes with no markings or fancy packaging. No instructions.

New grinders - do they come with identifying packaging etc? My local shop has 2 Settes and they come with very nice packaging that you'd expect from a new product...boxes with photos, logos etc.

thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Cameron Logan said:


> I purchased 2 Varios on eBay and returned them both because of different issues.
> 
> I suspect they were refurbished because they came in brown boxes with no markings or fancy packaging. No instructions.
> 
> New grinders - do they come with identifying packaging etc? My local shop has 2 Settes and they come with very nice packaging that you'd expect from a new product...boxes with photos, logos etc.


 Sounds like returns...probably didn't even bother fixing them.


----------



## tt1106 (May 3, 2021)

My brand new Vario came in a Baratza box with a bunch of pictures of the grinder on it. Inside was 2 brown boxes, but the outside box was typical retail packaging.


----------

